# Living together



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I moved in with my girlfriend last week. Fairly unremarkable of course, except that at the ripe old age of 44 it's the first time I've ever lived with anyone. Most previous relationships have ended because of my refusal to live with them or get engaged or whatever. Classic commitment-phobe I suppose.

Anyway, I'd be interested in hearing from all you married lot (or just if you live with someone) as to the best and worst things about co-habiting. For me so far, the worst thing is that I like to have the radio on all the time, whichever room I go into there is a radio which gets switched on, and this is obviously driving her nuts. I've had to cut it down a lot which has made me moody. I'm not used to silence. So many years of living on my own has made me selfish. The best thing? Being plied with food and drink all the time!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Win some, lose some, give & take. I hope it works out.  [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Learning to live with someone else takes time and a bit of commitment. You become set in your ways living on your own and it can very difficult to adjust. Just remember that you probably irritate her in some areas as much as she irritates you. :wink: It's not easy to become a proper 'couple.

You've takne a monumental step - hang in there and good luck!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoggy sums it up all I will add (after 45 years of marriage) is give each other some 'private' space and don't 'live in each others pocket'.

Good luck.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

All good advice thank you! And yes, believe me, I know I irritate her to death ;-)

Definitely not into living in each other's pockets - luckily she's a midwife and therefore works shifts so I do get plenty of time on my own.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

1. Don't leave the toilet seat up
2. Don't leave crumbs on the side 
3. Don't leave washing up on the side, clean it or put it in the dishwasher
4. Don't kick your shoes off in the middle of the floor and leave them there
5. Don't leave dirty washing on the floor
6. Wipe the shower after use 
7. Clean any scum off the bath 
8. Erm.....that enough? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> 1. Don't leave the toilet seat up
> 2. Don't leave crumbs on the side
> 3. Don't leave washing up on the side, clean it or put it in the dishwasher
> 4. Don't kick your shoes off in the middle of the floor and leave them there
> ...


Or just do them all, its your house to


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Why do women always have to complain about toilet seats, men don't complain when women leave them down


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Don't leave the toilet seat up
> ...


And don't nag! :wink: If in doubt, the answer's "Yes dear!"


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Why do women always have to complain about toilet seats, men don't complain when women leave them down


Because we don't want to see the skid marks you leave or where you've got poor aim and it's on the toilet brim lol

J
Xx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Peeing doesn't create skid marks, well mine doesn't anyway and we use the pee to wash away any marks left by the women. Any splashing onto the rim is just collateral damage :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Er no women use bog brushes lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and with the water splashing around when you flush and you leaving the toilet seat up lets all your nasty germs and drops of pee go everywhere so nur lol

J
Xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Cupboards full of s***. All of them. And the way they empty themselves when you open them. Especially in the bathroom... :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

P.s why is rusty' side boob ok yet mine isn't? Just saying......

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Been married 25 years, found best just to say "yes, dear" and then do whatever I wanted anyway.

Oh, it is okay to leave the loo seat up as well.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

After being married for 38 years, my wife tells me I have no views on this thread at all. :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Seriously Woz it's great if it's right for you . My wife has and does, everything for me I earn the dosh she runs the house. To be honest not a lot gets on each other's nerves now as we have been together for so long, she was 16 me 17 we are now very near 60. You all have to give and take,for a smooth ride. My only concern is you haven't got a great track record,and you are as you say set in your ways. You going to have to change old friend

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's all about give and take, love and above all else being friends.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its hard at times mate, try and share the chores even if you dont want to do them. Sometimes I wish I lived alone.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Getting sex once a week would be nice! But then, the longer you live together, this becomes once a month, and then once every 3 months.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Try the following, guarantee you'll never run out of money...

Year 1, every time you play bedroom Olympics put a pound in a jar

Year 2, take a pound out every time

Year 3, put a pound in every time

Year 4, take a pound out every time

Repeat odd years in, even years out... Guarantee the jar will never be empty.

:lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Get a cleaner to come round when she's out. You get to spend your time as you wish and she thinks you've been cleaning the house for her.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm 41 and lived with various women over last 20 odd years and it never gets any easier! Having your own space I think can make a big difference (I'm currently sat in a room at the back of the house with Lita Ford on full volume while she's in the bath) and just because you live with someone doesn't mean you have to lose your own identity. To be honest I'm just not good at this relationship thing so probably the worst person to give advice


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

LillianCo said:


> HAY [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> We have at any time feel at happy. Every one can be depend another. i am also includes. so no one cannot living together to another person help


Ay?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just never set up a joint facebook/forum/email account. That is a crime I've seen a few times!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> 1. Don't leave the toilet seat up
> 2. Don't leave crumbs on the side
> 3. Don't leave washing up on the side, clean it or put it in the dishwasher
> 4. Don't kick your shoes off in the middle of the floor and leave them there
> ...


A toilet seat is a remarkable thing.

We need it up so lift it to use. You need it down so put it down after use.

You women don't hear us constantly bitching about having to lift the seat all the time.

Plus when we are drunk we men normally can't be bothered to lift the seat as urinals in a pub don't have seats so just pull it out and pee. Some may go on the seat due to aim being impaired due to beer.

If you don't want pee on the seat leave it up 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The toilet lid, as well as seat, needs to be down in our house so the cat doesn't get wet feet when it jumps up - not nice when the last person didn't flush!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

How has this thread been brought back from the dead?

It didn't work anyway - I've been back at my place living on my own again for the last 4 months and very happy I am too :lol: .


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lets face it Woz you are destined to live on your own. Good luck :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just don't fall in the toilet - there's trouble in there :wink:


----------

